# 68-69 Lemans GTO mirrors



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Did these years ever have mirrors on both doors or just the driver side? 

Would it be a big No-No to put a mirror on the passenger door? It just makes driving a lot easier.

Did the Sport versions ever come with the other mirror?

When did they start using the painted mirrors. 1970?


----------



## JS_Bethlehem (Nov 24, 2005)

I know what you mean. I just bought a 68 coupe. And I don't have a passenger side mirror. They were an option. My car is going to get one really soon.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had both 68 and 69 both had two mirrors. who cares anyway if youre driving the car like you should be put what ever mirrors you want on. It will only make a difference to the guy that dosent have a gto and probably never will. he has only read every book about them. cars are made to enjoy so put the sport mirrors on and enjoy them they look great. If you are wooried about it hurting the value unless you have a rare judge it will not matter much.If you notice most of those cars they are trying to sell for big bucks are listed for a long time. Remember when someone says this car is worth 40 grand hes full of sh** it isnt worth anything untill you have the money in your hand.


----------

